# cable cutter needed



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

http://www.parktool.com/product/professional-cable-and-housing-cutter-cn-10


----------



## sw1 (May 29, 2012)

Do I need a certain brand or name of cable cutters for instailing new brake/derailleur cable and housing? I have a good wire cutter set from craftsman.

Thanks..


----------



## sw1 (May 29, 2012)

Nice. Looks easy to use. I like the built in crimping.

Thanks..


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

That's why I like it... it has the crimpy thing for the cable crimps. Cutting-wise, I like Shimano's cable cutter better. Park is better all-around, though. I tried a Pedros once... it sucked.


----------



## sw1 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. I was looking at them on that auction website. Made an offer on a pair. Waiting to hear back. I may just go to performance. I hate bidding and waiting.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

the SRAM cable cutters are nice too, and they have a pokey thing built in to the handle to open up the liner after you cut the housing...
Cable Housing Cutter Tool w/ Awl | SRAM


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

Park cn-10 works fine for me ... even with the Jagwire braided cable housing.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

I've tried a few and it's definitely one of those things that you get what you pay for. 
Don't skimp on them. You'll curse them every time you need them. 
I paid around 30 for mine and they're flawless every time.


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> the SRAM cable cutters are nice too, and they have a pokey thing built in to the handle to open up the liner after you cut the housing...
> Cable Housing Cutter Tool w/ Awl | SRAM


damn that awl seems awesome for stupid cuts that need to get the spiral housing out of the liner, that said I use the parktool one and no real issues and cuts like butta


----------



## PlasticMotif (Aug 1, 2006)

I had bought a cable cutter from Lowe's. It worked fine for the braided Jagwire I used it for. 

It's very similar to the Park tool - other than the cutting edge is larger.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

A chime for the Park as well.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 21, 2007)

Amazon.com: KNIPEX 95 62 190 SBA Comfort Grip Wire Rope Cutters: Home Improvement


----------



## Pascuabr (Sep 30, 2011)

I have used a felco c7 for years with no problems


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I haven't found any significant differences in performance between various cable cutters, including the inexpensive generic ones. For truly square ends on housing, which is where it might matter, I clean it up with a grinding wheel or use a dremel.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I use a Nashbar cable cutter that I bought about 20 years ago. Works fine.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

cxwrench said:


> the SRAM cable cutters are nice too, and they have a pokey thing built in to the handle to open up the liner after you cut the housing...
> Cable Housing Cutter Tool w/ Awl | SRAM


 
These are nice and work well. 

FWIW, they are the same as the Jagwire branded item, which can sometimes be found for a bit less.


----------



## eriku16 (Jul 27, 2011)

You can just get a cable cutter cheap from Harbor Freight and reap the savings. You can order it or just pick one up local from one of their stores. I have mine for years. It's simple and gets the job done every time.


----------



## zigmeister (Jan 26, 2012)

After a year of using regular cutters...I finally got tired and bought some of those park cutters yesterday.

Wow, great set of cutters. Went right through, cleanly and didn't cause any fraying. Also cut my cable housing (Jagwire housing/cables), and then the little cable end crimp built in worked great.

Worth the $35 retail I paid for them at the LBS. Got tired of only being able to use a cable once after fraying the ends with regular wire cutters.

Having the right tool for the job is important. And helps you to not ruin $40+ cable sets.


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

Nothing will ruin your day and your whole damn outlook on life like cheap, mangling cable cutters. Spend the money, get the Park Tools model, enjoy calm, Zenlike mental health.



sw1 said:


> Do I need a certain brand or name of cable cutters forstailing new brake/derailleur cable and housing? I have a good wire cutter set from craftsman.
> 
> Thanks..


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I would agree on the Park or Shimano or other "high end" cutters if you owned a bike shop or were a professional mechanic. I have 3 bikes. I replace the cables on one bike every year because it gets a lot of mileage. The other 2 bikes get maybe 500-1000 mi/yr. That means in a typical year I cut 4 cables. I may or may not get new housing & assuming I did I'd have to cut 4 pieces of that per year. If you're cutting cables every day, or even every week, by all means get the best quality ones you can find. Like I said in an earlier post, I bought a pair of Nashbar cable cutters about 20 years ago. They do a nice job & they're still going strong. Just my $.02.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I would agree on the Park or Shimano or other "high end" cutters if you owned a bike shop or were a professional mechanic. I have 3 bikes. I replace the cables on one bike every year because it gets a lot of mileage. The other 2 bikes get maybe 500-1000 mi/yr. That means in a typical year I cut 4 cables. I may or may not get new housing & assuming I did I'd have to cut 4 pieces of that per year. If you're cutting cables every day, or even every week, by all means get the best quality ones you can find. Like I said in an earlier post, I bought a pair of Nashbar cable cutters about 20 years ago. They do a nice job & they're still going strong. Just my $.02.


I understand your point to a degree, but I think you need to consider what year it is.

20 years ago, Nashbar was probably re-branding Lifu tools (which are decent) as Nashbar. Now, they're just having some sweatshop in China crank out some crappy tools. The 20 year old cable cutters were decent quality. The new ones suck.

Infrequency of use isn't related to the quality of the tool. A crappy tool will do crappy work once every year or every day. A good tool will do good work once every year or every day. Is $15 vs. $35 over the course of 20 years really something to even think about?


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Been cutting cables for more than 20 years with standard pinch cutters. Never, ever had any issues.
I have never once used high end by pass cutters. I just don't understand.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

pigpen said:


> Been cutting cables for more than 20 years with standard pinch cutters. Never, ever had any issues.
> I have never once used high end by pass cutters. I just don't understand.


You cut the housing cleanly with pinch cutters? Cables, fine, but I have trouble believing that you could consistently cut brake cable housing with pinch cutters w/o crushing the housing. Even using the Park cutter I still clean up the housing with a Dremel when I am done.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

xjbaylor said:


> You cut the housing cleanly with pinch cutters? Cables, fine, but I have trouble believing that you could consistently cut brake cable housing with pinch cutters w/o crushing the housing. Even using the Park cutter I still clean up the housing with a Dremel when I am done.


The trick is to slide the old cable into the housing and cut both. Yeah it crushes a little but all cable cutters do, even by pass cutters.
Another trick is to jamb the cable/housing as deep into the cutters as possible and cut very quickly. 
Take the old cable and sort of rotate it to remove any not so perfect areas. 

I have just never seen the need for specific cutters for cables. Pinch cutters works fine.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Park or Shimano, I have both and they are pretty much equal. I have a cheaper pair of Minoura cable cutters that I use for cutting the wires, and I keep the Park and Shimano dedicated for housing duty.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> I understand your point to a degree, but I think you need to consider what year it is.
> 
> 20 years ago, Nashbar was probably re-branding Lifu tools (which are decent) as Nashbar. Now, they're just having some sweatshop in China crank out some crappy tools. The 20 year old cable cutters were decent quality. The new ones suck.
> 
> Infrequency of use isn't related to the quality of the tool. A crappy tool will do crappy work once every year or every day. A good tool will do good work once every year or every day. Is $15 vs. $35 over the course of 20 years really something to even think about?


I never thought of Nashbar getting a different supplier for their tools, but if they have & they're junk I wouldn't buy them either. Mine are still going great.

As to your second point of course you're right. No argument there even on the $$.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

I agree, never skimp on tools. Like the old saying "your ownly as good as your tools". Doesn't matter whether there bike brand or not but need to be robust cutters. Have very sturdy jaws.

Mar


----------

